

RHEL 6 Beta Now Available for Public Download - jpalmer
http://press.redhat.com/2010/04/21/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-beta-available-today-for-public-download/

======
jpalmer
ISOs: ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/rhel/beta/6/

Docs: [http://www.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6-...](http://www.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6-Beta/)

